# Att: GingerJasper



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to put a thread up but I don't know how to message photo's.

This is Kes, GJ found her as a stray and entrusted me to rehome her, as you can see she has grown to be a gorgeous big girl.

Photo kindly sent to me today from her very proud owner.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh wow CC she is beautiful. Its funny but I was looking at her kitten pics that we took when she was with us the other day. 

I knew I was doing the right thing by letting you rehome her. She looks as though she is enjoying her new home and i'm so glad I found her before something happened to her.

Thanks so much for the update and pass on my thanks to her slaves, they are obviously giving her a fantastic life.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will take more photo's for you next week as I have been invited for cuddles.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank for the promise of more pics and please give her a great big hug from all of us. 

I wonder if she still likes climbing? I only ask because 1 morning when I was getting the breakfast ready she climbed all the way up the back of my dressing gown went over my shoulder and jumped onto the side where her bowl was. She had no fear at all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She hasn't changed she has only gotten bigger, her favourite trick is to jump from her scratchpost and land in the washing up bowl, she also sits in the shower and takes all her toys from the lounge upstairs and puts them at the end of the owners bed.

I haven't had time to visit yet but she only lives 30 minutes from me so will go and visit very soon.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

She's a beautiful girl


----------

